# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  My first ball python

## D4NKYD4NK

Hi,
This is my first post on this forum and it is actually about my first snake. It is a enchi het clown ball python. We named it enchilada lol.
I would say he is about 2,25 feet and has some beautiful yellow colours. I keep him in a 20 gallon for now but I have a diy 150 gallon plywood aquarium that I plan to do a bioactive enclosur for him once he grows up a bit. I bought it at exotic addicts in blainville. Excellent service recommend them a ton if you're in montreal area. 
I'm glad to join this community and if you guys have advice for me I'll gladly listen to them. I have a ton of experience fishkeeping but it's actually my first snake/reptile.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-17-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-16-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

I actually don't know how to post pictures.. it says I may not post attachements. Pls help lol

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey  :Welcome:   We have a few people here that keep fish too- so look them up when you get a chance.  

As far as posting pics here, this should help:  https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Post-Pictures

I'm loving the name you gave your snake- it's nice to know I'm not the only one that thinks of enchiladas when you say "enchi"!   :Very Happy: 

For a BP to go from a 20 gal to 150 gal enclosure is a HUGE  difference- not all BPs seem to like that much space, unless it's made "cozy" with lots of furnishings.  But as you said, that's off in the future some time, anyway.  I wonder if it might help a snake to feel less scared & "lost" if they got multiple short visits to the new enclosure before they actually move into it???  I honestly think that's what I'd do.   :Wink:

----------

_Homebody_ (02-17-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Hey   We have a few people here that keep fish too- so look them up when you get a chance.  
> 
> As far as posting pics here, this should help:  https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Post-Pictures
> 
> I'm loving the name you gave your snake- it's nice to know I'm not the only one that thinks of enchiladas when you say "enchi"!  
> 
> For a BP to go from a 20 gal to 150 gal enclosure is a HUGE  difference- not all BPs seem to like that much space, unless it's made "cozy" with lots of furnishings.  But as you said, that's off in the future some time, anyway.  I wonder if it might help a snake to feel less scared & "lost" if they got multiple short visits to the new enclosure before they actually move into it???  I honestly think that's what I'd do.


Think I figured it out lol.Thanks a lot. So here is my male enchi het clown :Wink:  And for the 150 gallon I'll put a lot of plants and hides so I think when he'll get bigger it could be good. He'll be in a really calm area of the house. 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-17-2022),AutumnVanilla (02-17-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-17-2022),_Homebody_ (02-17-2022),plateOfFlan (02-17-2022),_Trinityblood_ (02-18-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey, he's gorgeous!  Don't you dare put cheese on this guy- he's got enough color already- :Love:

----------

D4NKYD4NK (02-17-2022)

----------


## DatBoiAJ_

:ROFL: yeaa he is super nice man conrats

----------

D4NKYD4NK (02-17-2022)

----------


## Mr. Misha

Oh wow! That's one beautifully vibrant snakey! Congratulations!

----------

D4NKYD4NK (02-17-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

Thanks a lot. I wanted to start with a younger one at the begining but this one was so pretty so I took it.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-17-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Spectacular specimen for sure. Thanks for sharing the pics! I wouldnt be surprised if there is something more going on with him genetically. Or at least the type of clown that produced this guy. Wow!

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Spectacular specimen for sure. Thanks for sharing the pics! I wouldnt be surprised if there is something more going on with him genetically. Or at least the type of clown that produced this guy. Wow!


Damn nice, are you saying that because of the pattern or the colours ? And I woulb maybe be interested in breeding him in the long run, what morphs for a female do you think would make a great combo with this guy


Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-17-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

I would think yellowbelly for sure ! Consider enchi also to get to the super form as well as red stripe. Certainly another het clown or even better a visual clown. He looks like he may have orange dream or maybe yellowbelly existing. Check back with the seller for confirmation on what other possibilities he has that he is aware of. Ask him also about the parentage of your guy. Enchi is a coloration / brightening enhancing gene as is yellowbelly. That ball python is awesome, good luck.                    :Smile:

----------

D4NKYD4NK (02-17-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Another possible gene is sugar. The only reason I say this is it looks like there is a decent amount of white creeping up on the sides.

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-17-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> I would think yellowbelly for sure ! Consider enchi also to get to the super form as well as red stripe. Certainly another het clown or even better a visual clown. He looks like he may have orange dream or maybe yellowbelly existing. Check back with the seller for confirmation on what other possibilities he has that he is aware of. Ask him also about the parentage of your guy. Enchi is a coloration / brightening enhancing gene as is yellowbelly. That ball python is awesome, good luck.


I'll definitely ask him about it ! Thanks for the suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Another possible gene is sugar. The only reason I say this is it looks like there is a decent amount of white creeping up on the sides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


Indeed he has a lot of white on the sides. Here is a closeup.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-17-2022),Daniel_Effler (02-17-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood

That's a nice looking danger noodle  :Snake:

----------

D4NKYD4NK (02-18-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

Just handled him for the first time this morning. I have had him for a week and a half. Fed him last friday and waited for him to digest. Handled him for maybe 5 minutes and weighed him. He was 491grams. Heavier than I tought lol. He was nice and was exploring everything in my room.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-22-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-22-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's very handsome & obviously loves that hollow log.   :Good Job:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-22-2022),D4NKYD4NK (02-22-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> He's very handsome & obviously loves that hollow log.


He does lol, he'll outgrow it pretty fast tho, he's already a bit crammed in it 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> He does lol, he'll outgrow it pretty fast tho, he's already a bit crammed in it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


They usually like (prefer) that feeling- they feel safer from predators.  So keep that in mind when choosing his hides too.  (Only one door, not too big; low ceiling, & overall not too big.)

----------

_Armiyana_ (02-22-2022),D4NKYD4NK (02-22-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

By the way, it does seem silly to buy hides for a snake that will out-grow them very soon, so to give them the cozy feel they like, you can make a larger hide seem more snug by putting a wad of paper inside it while your snake "grows into it".   :Wink:    (Like when kids get new shoes that are a little too big, so they stuff paper in the toes, lol.)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> By the way, it does seem silly to buy hides for a snake that will out-grow them very soon, so to give them the cozy feel they like, you can make a larger hide seem more snug by putting a wad of paper inside it while your snake "grows into it".     (Like when kids get new shoes that are a little too big, so they stuff paper in the toes, lol.)


Hhaha actually a great idea, the hide connected to the his little branch he hangs in is pretty big so maybe i could help him with that !!


Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-22-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

I think he's starting to be in shed but his eyes didnt become cloudy at all yet ! His skin has gradually started to become cloudy for like 4-5 days and his behavior has started to change a bit too, he's coming out less and staying under his water bowl.I try to keep his humidity between 55 and 65. Is it normal his eyes didnt change yet ?

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I think he's starting to be in shed but his eyes didnt become cloudy at all yet ! His skin has gradually started to become cloudy for like 4-5 days and his behavior has started to change a bit too, he's coming out less and staying under his water bowl.I try to keep his humidity between 55 and 65. Is it normal his eyes didnt change yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


You just have to be patient- some just take longer than others to shed.  One thing that makes a difference is if they recently ate- that slows down the shed process.  You might increase his humidity some (to about 70%) for the next days until he sheds.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),D4NKYD4NK (03-15-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> You just have to be patient- some just take longer than others to shed.  One thing that makes a difference is if they recently ate- that slows down the shed process.  You might increase his humidity some (to about 70%) for the next days until he sheds.


Yes I fed him this saturday, I wasnt sur if he was going into shed since his skin was like only slightly cloudy ! Would you recommend to not feed him as soon as I see signs of shedding ? And perfect for the humidity, should I up the temperature a bit too to be safe for respiratory infections or since it isn't that long it shouldnt change anything ?

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yes I fed him this saturday, I wasnt sur if he was going into shed since his skin was like only slightly cloudy ! Would you recommend to not feed him as soon as I see signs of shedding ? And perfect for the humidity, should I up the temperature a bit too to be safe for respiratory infections or since it isn't that long it shouldnt change anything ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


From now on, I'd recommend that if you see any signs he's going into shed, hold off on feeding until after he sheds.  Some snakes have no problem with multi-tasking, but with others it can really mess up their shed (where it sticks- they need help- & it comes off in tiny pieces- trust me, it's not fun).  

The reason is simple:  digestion uses more water in their body, & so does shedding -they actually secrete some moisture between the old & new skin right before they shed to facilitate the process.  So if their body is digesting, they may not have enough hydration to do both easily:  some snakes may upchuck their meal (because without proper hydration they cannot digest it) while others may digest but get stuck in the shed process.  Neither scenario is good.   :Wink:   And that's why, in the wild, most snakes instinctively don't hunt to eat when they feel a shed coming.  But as pets, it's often hard to resist "room service".  :Snake: 

No, don't raise the temperatures- actually, when snakes are in shed, you'll notice they usually gravitate to the cool part of their homes.  Trust your snake to figure out where he needs to be now.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-15-2022),D4NKYD4NK (03-15-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> From now on, I'd recommend that if you see any signs he's going into shed, hold off on feeding until after he sheds.  Some snakes have no problem with multi-tasking, but with others it can really mess up their shed (where it sticks- they need help- & it comes off in tiny pieces- trust me, it's not fun).  
> 
> The reason is simple:  digestion uses more water in their body, & so does shedding -they actually secrete some moisture between the old & new skin right before they shed to facilitate the process.  So if their body is digesting, they may not have enough hydration to do both easily:  some snakes may upchuck their meal (because without proper hydration they cannot digest it) while others may digest but get stuck in the shed process.  Neither scenario is good.    And that's why, in the wild, most snakes instinctively don't hunt to eat when they feel a shed coming.  But as pets, it's often hard to resist "room service". 
> 
> No, don't raise the temperatures- actually, when snakes are in shed, you'll notice they usually gravitate to the cool part of their homes.  Trust your snake to figure out where he needs to be now.


Thanks a lot, really good explanation, I'll defenitely hold on feeding as soon as I see signs. I'll try to up the humidity as soon as I get home and hope he will still have a good shed even if he has a meal inside him. I'll probably ask you for advice if he has trouble shedding  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-15-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks a lot, really good explanation, I'll defenitely hold on feeding as soon as I see signs. I'll try to up the humidity as soon as I get home and hope he will still have a good shed even if he has a meal inside him. I'll probably ask you for advice if he has trouble shedding  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Sheds are easy to sort out ..

As soon as he/she gets cloudy eyes and it loses its color or simply disappears out of sight for days ( even refusing food) I just give the viv a good spray each day and then when the eyes have cleared I spray a couple of times each day until you find the discarded skin .. its usually in a messy lump under one of the hides ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

D4NKYD4NK (03-15-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Sheds are easy to sort out ..
> 
> As soon as he/she gets cloudy eyes and it loses its color or simply disappears out of sight for days ( even refusing food) I just give the viv a good spray each day and then when the eyes have cleared I spray a couple of times each day until you find the discarded skin .. its usually in a messy lump under one of the hides ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect, I sprayed the tank and I'll try to keep it between 60 and 70% humidity ! Just saw that his eyes are starting to be cloudy ! 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2022),Zincubus (03-15-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

A little question for yall. 
Since my snake shed, i saw that his tail is really pointy, before shedding i never felt it that pointy and im wondering if he shed the tip completely. I don't know if their tail is supposed to be like that.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## plateOfFlan

That looks normal to me, sometimes the very tip of their tail just looks kind of weird, because it's just scales hanging off the end of them. If you're really worried you can just hold a damp towel on it for a bit, anything left from the shed should pop right off.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-05-2022),D4NKYD4NK (04-05-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-05-2022),Zincubus (04-05-2022)

----------


## Luvyna

> A little question for yall. 
> Since my snake shed, i saw that his tail is really pointy, before shedding i never felt it that pointy and im wondering if he shed the tip completely. I don't know if their tail is supposed to be like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


This looks okay to me too but like plateOfFlan said, you can use a damp paper towel and gently run it over the end of the tail in the direction of the scales to ensure all the shed came off. Sometimes it can be really hard to spot stuck shed on tails so it's good to be sure. 

Also, it's normal for the ends of their tails to feel stiffer/sharper/pointier as they age! I think the pointy tail actually helps them hold onto things because my ball python will sometimes dig the pointy end of his tail into me or whatever he is holding onto for a better grip.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-05-2022),D4NKYD4NK (04-05-2022),plateOfFlan (04-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks normal to me too- seems like many snakes (of all kinds) have tail tips like that.  It's common in my rat snakes- but of course, you have to look close to notice.  
True confession though, I had to restrain my wicked sense of humor- I thought about saying he's growing a rattle & must surely be a rattle-ball hybrid-  :ROFL:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-06-2022),D4NKYD4NK (04-05-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-05-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Looks normal to me too- seems like many snakes (of all kinds) have tail tips like that.  It's common in my rat snakes- but of course, you have to look close to notice.  
> True confession though, I had to restrain my wicked sense of humor- I thought about saying he's growing a rattle & must surely be a rattle-ball hybrid-


Lol that would be kinda sick... until he bites  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Lol that would be kinda sick... until he bites 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Well keep us posted, if he gets any rattles?   :Very Happy:

----------

D4NKYD4NK (04-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Or rough & keeled scales...?   :Wink:

----------


## Albert Clark

Ill make it unanimous! Tail tip looks absolutely normal. What a handsome reptile. Congratulations.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-05-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

I am a bit worried, for like the tenth time lol
My snake hasn't pooped since a couple days after he shed, maybe a month ago. I fed him 3 meals since, usually he poops every two meals. I should feed him in like one or 2 days. I have seen a lot of different opinions on if I should soak him or not. He seems a bit bloated in the rear of his body, probably like the other times before he poops, I tried to feel if there is something hard blocking but couldn't really feel anything. Should I soak him before before feeding or wait still a bit ! 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I am a bit worried, for like the tenth time lol
> My snake hasn't pooped since a couple days after he shed, maybe a month ago. I fed him 3 meals since, usually he poops every two meals. I should feed him in like one or 2 days. I have seen a lot of different opinions on if I should soak him or not. He seems a bit bloated in the rear of his body, probably like the other times before he poops, I tried to feel if there is something hard blocking but couldn't really feel anything. Should I soak him before before feeding or wait still a bit ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Here's the thing- when young snakes are eating young prey items, those young rodents are more digestible.  When a snake doesn't need to eliminate wastes, they don't, because it wastes the water in their body too- they save it up until they actually NEED to go, like when you're holding them while wearing your "date clothes"- you know, the "dry-clean stuff"- :Very Happy:   (Okay, I'm kidding, it's just a coincidence...I think?)  

Seriously, snakes do not necessarily defecate once per meal eaten- it can easily be 1:3 or 1:4- there's no rule, but IF your snake is looking bloated or has a hard lump (urate crystal stone blocking the cloaca) then a soak or just some handling may help.  BPs tend to be fairly inactive, & that IS why they may defecate on us when we least expect it (but should have...)- it's the motions* that help, & the same is true of a shallow tepid water soak- it's more effective if the snake can spread out with your support & full attention, & be swimming in place.  It's mostly the motion that's helping, not so much the water.  *That's also why many snakes defecate while shedding- sometimes right inside the shed (so "tidy"!)- it's because the act of shedding is exercise for them, using all their muscles to "un-dress".

Can you post a few pics showing this "bit bloated in the rear of his body"?  Keep in mind that IF you try to soak him prior to a meal, it may put him OFF eating, due to it being stressful.   :Wink:   So unless you really think there's an issue, I wouldn't soak him prior to feeding.  In fact, if you really think there's an issue, then you shouldn't actually feed him either- snakes did not evolve with feeding schedules where prey animals voluntarily show up to be eaten on such a regular basis as most of our pets enjoy.

----------

D4NKYD4NK (04-25-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Here's the thing- when young snakes are eating young prey items, those young rodents are more digestible.  When a snake doesn't need to eliminate wastes, they don't, because it wastes the water in their body too- they save it up until they actually NEED to go, like when you're holding them while wearing your "date clothes"- you know, the "dry-clean stuff"-  (Okay, I'm kidding, it's just a coincidence...I think?)  
> 
> Seriously, snakes do not necessarily defecate once per meal eaten- it can easily be 1:3 or 1:4- there's no rule, but IF your snake is looking bloated or has a hard lump (urate crystal stone blocking the cloaca) then a soak or just some handling may help.  BPs tend to be fairly inactive, & that IS why they may defecate on us when we least expect it (but should have...)- it's the motions* that help, & the same is true of a shallow tepid water soak- it's more effective if the snake can spread out with your support & full attention, & be swimming in place.  It's mostly the motion that's helping, not so much the water.  *That's also why many snakes defecate while shedding- sometimes right inside the shed (so "tidy"!)- it's because the act of shedding is exercise for them, using all their muscles to "un-dress".
> 
> Can you post a few pics showing this "bit bloated in the rear of his body"?  Keep in mind that IF you try to soak him prior to a meal, it may put him OFF eating, due to it being stressful.    So unless you really think there's an issue, I wouldn't soak him prior to feeding.  In fact, if you really think there's an issue, then you shouldn't actually feed him either- snakes did not evolve with feeding schedules where prey animals voluntarily show up to be eaten on such a regular basis as most of our pets enjoy.


Ill try and get pics tomorrow but it doesnt seem really bad, its just after he eliminates waste he is really thin at the back but even after one meal he gets a bit thicker ! Other than that he seems pretty normal, pokes his head out as soon as the light closes everynight, I handle him maybe once every day or 2. The only thing is he seems to hang a bit more under the water bowl, a bit colder and more humid so i dont know. Ill try and post pics tomorrow! Thanks for the help, youre always there to calm me down when i think something is wrong  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Ill try and get pics tomorrow but it doesnt seem really bad, its just after he eliminates waste he is really thin at the back but even after one meal he gets a bit thicker ! Other than that he seems pretty normal, pokes his head out as soon as the light closes everynight, I handle him maybe once every day or 2. The only thing is he seems to hang a bit more under the water bowl, a bit colder and more humid so i dont know. Ill try and post pics tomorrow! Thanks for the help, youre always there to calm me down when i think something is wrong  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Sorta reminds me of people that eat a big meal & then loosen their belt, eh?  I mean, even we humans get "thicker" after a meal.  :Wink:   Sounds like he's still just digesting- but pics would help us to better advise.  Sometimes when snakes prefer to be cooler & more humid, it's when they're going into a shed cycle.  So he may actually prefer to skip the next meal anyway.  Try not to worry, snakes mostly know what they need, even if we're not so sure what they're up to.  The longer you live with snakes, the easier it gets to read their "signs".  (& I don't mean their "horoscopes" lol)

----------

D4NKYD4NK (04-26-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> I am a bit worried, for like the tenth time lol
> My snake hasn't pooped since a couple days after he shed, maybe a month ago. I fed him 3 meals since, usually he poops every two meals. I should feed him in like one or 2 days. I have seen a lot of different opinions on if I should soak him or not. He seems a bit bloated in the rear of his body, probably like the other times before he poops, I tried to feel if there is something hard blocking but couldn't really feel anything. Should I soak him before before feeding or wait still a bit ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Boger already said about everything I would've, so I'll just add that be glad you don't have a blood python or any of the other short-tailed species. They are _legends_ at holding it in to the point where it feels like when they do go it's like they lose a third of their body weight.  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2022),D4NKYD4NK (04-26-2022),_Homebody_ (04-26-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

He really seems bloated in some angles when hes gripping with his tail but when hes more relax it seems pretty normal. With 3 meals in him without evacuating his waste do you think I should still feed him or make him soak before that. I think he evacuated urate maybe 2 times since his shed in maybe a month

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

This to me is the only really noticeable one- -where I can see the bulge just above his cloaca.

He may be just about to "let it go"- with a little more activity (ie. handling), & assuming adequate hydration (what's his humidity kept at?) plus clean drinking water at all times.  In any case, he's not starving.   :Wink: 

Have you GENTLY felt that area just above his cloaca where the bulge is & found no hard lumps?  If he had a urate "stone" blockage, that's most likely where it would be.

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> This to me is the only really noticeable one- -where I can see the bulge just above his cloaca.
> 
> He may be just about to "let it go"- with a little more activity (ie. handling), & assuming adequate hydration (what's his humidity kept at?) plus clean drinking water at all times.  In any case, he's not starving.  
> 
> Have you GENTLY felt that area just above his cloaca where the bulge is & found no hard lumps?  If he had a urate "stone" blockage, that's most likely where it would be.


Yeah for sur! I have tried to feel for somethin hard but didnt really feel anything.. the humidity is always above 45 but i try to keep it between 50 and 60 ! I change his water every day. I'll try to handle him more tonight, so I shouldnt feed him in your opinion ? Should I soak him or would it just stress him 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

I think I'd just wait a few days, handle more, not soak but encourage his activity.  Just don't sit on a white sofa with him... :Very Happy:   As I tried to imply- "he's NOT starving" & waiting to feed is fine, IMO.  Is he acting hungry or are you just going by a schedule?   Snakes in the wild sure don't have schedules.   :Wink:

----------

D4NKYD4NK (04-27-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

Perfect I'll handle him more. If it is in fact a blockage does it usually go away by itself ? He doesnt really seem hungry, I mean he doesnt like wants to strike or anything and he has never been agressive, the only times I have seen that hes hungry is when the rat as been thawing beside his enclosure for like 45 min lol.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

A true "blockage" might need vet help- but it's very unlikely to be that- I think he's just a "saver", lol.  It's truly no fun to have a constipated snake though so do keep his humidity about 60%.
For now, keep him more active & wait to see.

----------

D4NKYD4NK (04-27-2022)

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> A true "blockage" might need vet help- but it's very unlikely to be that- I think he's just a "saver", lol.  It's truly no fun to have a constipated snake though so do keep his humidity about 60%.
> For now, keep him more active & wait to see.


Perfect, lets hope its nothing too serious, I was able to take a better picture of the cloaca. Hes kindof all stretched so we could have a good look. I don't know if something feels off to you.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Ever hear the old expression, "A watched pot never boils"?    :Very Happy: 

And I see nothing unusual in that last photo, btw.

----------


## D4NKYD4NK

> Ever hear the old expression, "A watched pot never boils"?   
> 
> And I see nothing unusual in that last photo, btw.


Lol I'll be patient than  :Wink:  
I've held him quite a bit today and maybe I feel something a bit harder maybe half an inch above his cloaca. It's really hard to say tho sinc he's always kindof flexing holding on my fingers with his tail ..

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2022)

----------


## Pythusreg

> Think I figured it out lol.Thanks a lot. So here is my male enchi het clown And for the 150 gallon I'll put a lot of plants and hides so I think when he'll get bigger it could be good. He'll be in a really calm area of the house. 
> 
> -gees hes very pretty 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk

----------

